# AAARRRRGGGH, or, the Eldercare thing



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Anyone else here responsible for an elderly parent, either in situ or from a distance?

IT JUST NEVER GETS BETTER. ARRRGGGGHHHH.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Awwww....sorry to hear it's difficult. We did, but he died about a year ago.... we miss him every day.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, Sunny.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

My dad lived with me for a few years. This was after he had stents put in for his heart. He was actually pretty good and, most times, a joy to have around. 

He then needed surgery to have his mitral valve replaced. He had major complications after surgery and had a stroke. While in rehabilitation center, his lungs filled with mucus and was on life support. He spent 4 months at a rehabilitation facility after coming off life support.

When he finally came back home, I had to feed him through a feeding tube, suction his lungs through his trach, change his trach, help him with showering..etc. 

He eventually went into a nursing home, which I know was hard for him, but he knew I couldn't keep going the way I was, yet at the same time, I wasn't going to complain. He was my dad and I loved him

He passed away last year and I miss him a lot. To tell the truth I wouldn't change a thing. I'll always be glad he was with me.

He was always very considerate when he lived with me. But I know this isn't always the case. For those dealing with ornery, stubborn or difficult parents, my heart goes out to you. You love them, but it's very difficult to deal with.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Not our parents.. but, my husbands, adopted dad's uncle. (He always referred to him as "gramps".)

He had to live with us from 94-98. Passed about a year now.
I know it sounds horrid, but no, I do not really miss him. I mean, yeah, every once in a while I think about Mike & feel bad for him.. that his end years had to be like they were. I know he's in a better place now.

It was EXTREMELY frustrating dealing with the daily care of him. Some days would be better.. Other days, gosh, You just can't do what you want to! 

Elderly dimentia can be so hard to deal with. They can get so angry and bitter & lash out at you. Just remember, that often they do not have control over thier situation,.


----------

